# Icy Blue



## mslips (May 4, 2007)

Here's another old tutorial for you gals!

Ok, so this one's on my friend Jeanne. All I planned on doing was her makeup, but since my friend James was bored and was holding the camera why not? It's a lot easier having someone take the pics for you while you are doing the work!

Hopefully you'll like this nice and simple look. I think it really suits her pale skin. 

Since I didn't plan on it becoming a tutorial, I didn't take a pic of what I used. I can remember though:



The stuff: 

No foundation, didn't have any her color.

NYC loose powder

Nars Orgasm blush

Too Faced  Line and Define 

Ulta eyeshadow in Oh Baby!

Ulta eyeshadow in Luna

Mac pigment in Frost

Ultima II Fade Not, Crease Not primer

Mac Fluidline in Royal Wink

Mark Lip Vitagleam in  Shock

Cover Girl Volume Exact mascara

Shu Uemura eyelash curler



1. I buffed her face with NYC translucent loose powder to take away the shine and have the makeup apply well.







2. I applied Nars Orgasm blush on the apples of her cheeks.






3. I applied a thick layer of loose powder under the eyes for the eyeshadow to get trapped there so it could be brushed away at the finish of the application.







4. With the angle brush, I put Mac Frost pigment on the inner corner bottom lashline to the middle. I applied Ulta eyeshadow in Luna on the rest of the lashline.







5. Her eyes being primed with Ultima II Fade Not, Crease, Not primer.







6. I applied Mac Frost pigment with my L'oreal hip pigment brush on her inner corners







7. I applied Ulta eyeshadow in Oh Baby! on the rest of her eye-lashline to crease. I sort've winged it out to flatter her eye shape.







8. The look so far! 







9.  I filled in her eye brows with Too Faced Line and Define very light and swiftly. 







10. I brush away the loose powder under her eyes and prepare for the eyeliner.







11. I take my mini Sephora cream liner brush and apply Mac Royal Wink Fluidline starting from the inner corners and brushing towards the outer corners, slightly extending past her natural eye shape.












12. The look so far with James in the pic lol







13. Next we curl zee eyelashes!







14. Mascara! (excuse the little mascara boo boo on the side as James kept crackin us up!)







15. Glossify those lips with Mark Lip Vitagleam in Shock






16. The pretty end result! 








More pics! Off to fun we go!
















Love, Beh


----------



## darlingjem (May 4, 2007)

Gorgeous young thing she is!  You did a great job, too!  

Your mu is hawt!


----------



## Simi (May 4, 2007)

Mslips, you done great job. Thanks for the tutorial....


----------



## Pirate (May 5, 2007)

Thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great job on the tut; I love the makeup you have on!


----------



## Taj (May 5, 2007)

I envy you have so many models to work yr MU on ! ! ! 
I only got ONE co-worker who asks me to touch up her MU in the early day of work plus she always makes me keep her MU "invisible" !


----------



## HayleyVengeance (May 5, 2007)

love it


----------



## mystikgarden (May 5, 2007)

Very pretty. Not too overdone just right!

I love all of you tuts and fotd's!! And the mu you have on is so awesome....a tut for that in the future??


----------



## Bianca (May 5, 2007)

Gorgeous! You should come and do my makeup, you could teach me a lot! More tuts!


----------



## mkupsusie (May 6, 2007)

Love the metallic color! Cute!


----------



## breathless (May 6, 2007)

you did an awesome job!


----------



## glam8babe (May 9, 2007)

very pretty.. i love your eye makeup too!


----------



## jazzebelle_jazz (May 10, 2007)

what a nice tut
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love it...thanks,i can try that on me later
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yay!!


----------



## applefrite (May 10, 2007)

Very good job !!!


----------



## Beautiful1 (May 12, 2007)

I Love This Tut The Blue Is Amazing On Your Friend!


----------



## arabian girl (Aug 18, 2007)

stunning


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 20, 2007)

\m/
Love that t-shirt, love the makeup (on both of yous!)

James is cute too.


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Aug 20, 2007)

awsome Tutorial, thanks for sharing, btw you both look amazing


----------

